# Rickenbacker 360



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, let me preface this thread by saying that I have only been playing acoustic for a short time, but have wanted to play guitar for over 20 years.

My silly, silly husband recently dropped a thought in my head, and I have been thinking seriously about it ever since. He suggested that I get a Rick Jet glow 360 (like Peter Buck plays, but obviously not of the same vintage). Hmmm.

Now, you might be thinking that would be a really expensive and over the top first electric, but I don't tend to do things halfway. My husband (mentioned above) started playing bass and bought a cheap Ibanez piece of crap. Well, I recently let him come home with an Ernie Ball Stingray 30th Anniversary bass. See, I don't do things halfway.

I definitely like the sound of Ricks and other than a Rick, pretty much the only other electric I could see myself buying would be a Gibson Les Paul.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Lynda


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

pete buck is realy big on semi-hollow bodied electrics

'jangly'


for something less expensive but along the same lines
you could look into epiphones (the ones w/ p90's)
like a newish casino

for $650 you get a hell of a guitar

i worked fer j.lennon


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> There are two ways to buy a Ric. New and Used.
> 
> They don't come up that often used, mostly b'cause Ric doesn't make as many guitars as Fibson or Gender. All the typical used outlets are in play. If you go that route, good luck.
> 
> ...


First off thanks. I know that comparing a Rick to a Gibson is not very realistic. My thought was in terms of a different option to a Rick, the Les Paul would likely be my choice.

I know all the stuff about how Rickenbacker is a small outfit, etc. My husband has been looking for a bass for a number of months. Been thinking about putting my name on a list, but I don't know.

I did notice that stuff on the Rick site that you can see which dealers have had shipments recently. That's a very kewl feature.

Thanks for your support.

Lynda


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rick*

I had no idea Paul there is a back log on the Rick 370/12 strings..I do realize they are a small company in California..I called them one time..I think they have about 100 people working there.

I walked in Steve music in 1997 and they had a 360/6 hanging for 1599.00 and a 620/6 for 1299.00.
I had no intentions of buyng a guitar and walked out with the 620 model. I wish i had bought the 360 model.
This guitar has been under my bed in the case for 11 yrs. I really dont like it, but cannot seem to part with it. 
I dont care for the neck, and a few other things.. If i was face to face with the designer of the 620 i could tell him a few things that would make this guitar better.

I dont think you have to spend 1000's to get a decent guitar.. I would be going after this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-Weddingt...ryZ33049QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

somewhat rare and can compete with any LP

Whatever you choose, i am sure you will like it..try out a few if you can, L&M have alot of stores and will bring a Rick to the closest store near you too try out , no charge..

Rick


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

L&M Cambridge has a few Rics in stock right now. I think two 330s, at least one 360, and two 6xxs.

Rics are weird instruments... long waits when you are looking for one, but available when you are not looking for.

Personally, I did not like the neck of the 3xx series. The neck of the 6xx series is more comfortable.

Nice guitars with lots of mojo, but you really need to play before you buy.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You might want to think about the basic tone of a Rickenbacker verses that of a Les Paul. You probably couldn't get more polar opposites in the guitar tone world. If I were you, I'd go play a bunch of different electric guitars in stores and try to find which "tone" appeals to you most. It'd be a shame to drop a ton of cash on a high end Rickenbacker, or a Les Paul, only to discover that its not the sound that is in your head.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

If you're really set on getting a Rickenbacker I'd check Ebay, Craigslist and Kijiji or you could go for an alternative to the "real deal" and check out something like Tokai and Dillion who make very good copies of Ricks as well as other guitars. As a matter of fact I came *very* close to buying a 12 string Tokai Rickenbacker 360 copy a few months ago from a guy here in Toronto who really wanted to sell it. He was asking $550.00 for it at the time and he originally bought it from Song Bird Music, who, unfortunately aren't around anymore. It looked just like the model that John Lennon made famous. I was very tempted but I have enough guitars as it is. Good luck on your search and let us know how things go.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Folkway Music has an interesting 12 string

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/instruments/electric.html


Just scroll down the page


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

I love my 360v64 :smile:
And the posts above are correct -- No other guitar really comes close in sound and feel. My only caveat with buying a Ric as your *ONLY* guitar is that they can be somewhat limiting in application. You can't do high-gain stuff, the narrow string spacing (on the 3__ models) can make hybrid/finger picking challenging, and the low frets make deep bends tricky, but if you're primarily a strummer and your music tends to fall into anything short of Van Halen, then yer gonna love it. They're cool as heck to boot :rockon:
Becareful, though, 'cause next thing is yer gonna need a Vox AC30...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Tightbutloose said:


> ... but if you're primarily a strummer and your music tends to fall into anything short of Van Halen, then yer gonna love it ...


Which makes me wonder why in the world so many of the new designs have 24 frets


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

dr_iggi said:


> Which makes me wonder why in the world so many of the new designs have 24 frets


I'm not sure I'd be interested in music that requires a 24 fret guitar :wink:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your wonderful advice including the fact that there are Rics at the Cambridge L&M. 

You will likely think I'm flaky (and that's ok), but it has to be a Ric, and not because Peter Buck plays one. The sound, well they'res nothing else like it. Had a very similar thing happen to me when it came to my acoustic which had to be a Taylor.

Lynda


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> If you are going to drive to Cambridge, call first. Rics are rare enough that they don't stay on the wall too long.
> 
> If you don't want to drive, go to your closest L&M and insist that they bring the guitar you want from Cambridge to your local store. The Milk Run truck that goes around all of the Ontario L&M stores drives on Thursdays, I believe.


I did call, as Cambridge isn't really around the corner. The 360 they have is a Maple Glo. Ick.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm still waiting.


there's a 360/12 here if that'll satisfy


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I just bought a used one from the states.......didn't feel like waiting years for a ric and am getting a pretty nice looking 620/12 Fireglow for $1200 USD. I think used is where it's at...........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Man, they are soooooo ugly that they are absolutely georgeous.

One of my earliest images is of Lennon playing his in his narrow-lapel suit, doin that one-leg-dip-toe-tap-pointy-beatle-boot motion that only he could do.

I think I want one ....... and bangs too


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

noman said:


> I just bought a used one from the states.......didn't feel like waiting years for a ric and am getting a pretty nice looking 620/12 Fireglow for $1200 USD. I think used is where it's at...........


Just curious, Ebay, or some other source? Let me know.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Just an update. Well, I ordered my Ric 360 Jet Glo today from Steve's in Toronto. Yes, it will likely take at least two years. I have patience. Hell, I waited 20 years before I saw REM live.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> *Yes, it will likely take at least two years. I have patience. *


I admire you determination :bow: (and patience..obviously)

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

greco said:


> I admire you determination :bow: (and patience..obviously)
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

I don't do anything halfway. I want a Ric, so a Ric it will be. Yes, I likely could have gotten one off Ebay or possibly some other way, but if that pans out b4 mine comes in, I'll just tell them to sell it. I figured that I'm not losing anything doing this and my name is now in the queue.:smile:


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> Just curious, Ebay, or some other source? Let me know.


Bought privately from a guy selling on TGP. It is an older one (1990) 620/12. I too have always wanted a Rickenbacker 12-string but I could never wait as long as you are!! (I too admire your patience).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Rickenbacker 370/12 up on Twelfth Fret as of today (11-Oct-08). Looks liek a pretty good price too. http://12fret.com/used/justin.html


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*rick*

Its not original, but this isnt going to last too long..looks like a great price for this Rick.

Rick


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Just received my used 620/12 and it really is spectacular! Great looking and sounding guitar. You do have to change your playing style a bit to get used to the tight string spacing but nothing dramatic........if the 6 string version is as good, that may be my next purchase!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ric*

I have a 620/6 and dont really like playing it becuase i find the top of the guitar cuts into my arm ( why didnt they shape that edge. And i hate the high bridge..It seems to get in the way when your playing. The looks of the guitar is nice.

Rick


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

noman said:


> Just received my used 620/12 and it really is spectacular! Great looking and sounding guitar. You do have to change your playing style a bit to get used to the tight string spacing but nothing dramatic........if the 6 string version is as good, that may be my next purchase!


Congratulations!


----------

